# Navionics Platinum+



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I posted this in the off topic section and for sale sectionas well, so I appologize for the multiple posts. I just bought a new boat with a Raymarine E120 and need a Navionics Platinum+ chip for the gulf. If anyone has one they don't need anymore or want to sell let me know. I found them on the internet pretty cheap, but if a forum member has one they are selling, I'd rather help out a forum member.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

I use the Bathemetric Chart "Fish n Chip" that you get after you buy the Navionics Chart Card in my Raymarine E80 all the time. The other card sits on my desk in the Navionics Card Reader all the time. The depth contours and info I use most is on the card they call a "Fish n Chip".


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The Fish-N-Chip is now included in the Navionics Platinum+ cards. I just wanted to see if a forum member was wanting to sell one before I ordered it off the internet.

Bob


----------



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Navionics 

code US/43S

dATE nov 2004

fLORIDA sw

FOR $35.00


----------

